# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  So what powers have you attained?

## Infarecho

So far in my lucid life i have managed to be able to have a couple lucid dreams. So far in my dream control i have managed to be able to extend my arms in my dreams. I have also found i can rewind my dreams or practically reload a part of a my dream. For example, i was leaving school and while i was on the bus i realized that i was dreaming. When i realized this i immediately wanted to go back to school so i could mess around. My dream continued however. I put in a rather strenuous effort and i managed to bring myself back to school. It was like i rewinded time in my dream. This actually hurt my head a lot and after i woke up my head still hurt. It was like how your head feels after you take a really hard mathmatics test. That kind of sharper pain. 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else had this sort of experience or if anyone found out that they could do something really cool. 

One more thing. When i attain some new ability in a lucid dream, i can do it again in any lucid dream held after.

----------


## slayer

Hmm...let's see...

Chaning weather
Flying
Making things explode by pointing at them
Casting fireballs

I think that's about it...

I've really only done the exploding things by pointing at them once, I often try to set my hands on fire by placing them close together and feeling "heat"

----------


## Ashen Wolf

Flying, shapeshifting, creating weird things. Copying anime and video game moves

----------


## spockman

> So far in my lucid life i have managed to be able to have a couple lucid dreams. So far in my dream control i have managed to be able to extend my arms in my dreams. I have also found i can rewind my dreams or practically reload a part of a my dream. For example, i was leaving school and while i was on the bus i realized that i was dreaming. When i realized this i immediately wanted to go back to school so i could mess around. My dream continued however. I put in a rather strenuous effort and i managed to bring myself back to school. It was like i rewinded time in my dream. This actually hurt my head a lot and after i woke up my head still hurt. It was like how your head feels after you take a really hard mathmatics test. That kind of sharper pain. 
> 
> Anyway, just wondering if anyone else had this sort of experience or if anyone found out that they could do something really cool. 
> 
> _One more thing. When i attain some new ability in a lucid dream, i can do it again in any lucid dream held after._



Nice! It probably comes from the confidence of knowing that you can do it. But it's great to see that you won't take two steps forward then one step back.  ::lol:: 

Uhh- I have telekinesis consistenly, (it is usually how I manage to fly, hehe.) A neat one to try is to change the world into an anime! Boy, is that trippy. 

Energy blasts are always a good time.

----------


## Higurashi

> One more thing. When i attain some new ability in a lucid dream, i can do it again in any lucid dream held after.



That must be so helpful...things seem to work quite randomly in my lucids.

A few I can think of:

-Telekinesis
-Teleportation
-Web slinging  :tongue2: 
-Spells
-Casting lightning
-I once turned something inanimate into something living

----------


## mrdeano

Not many as of yet.

Flying
Jumping really long distances
Shooting bullets out of my hands


Lately I have been trying to fly to new places, I have completely forgot about learning new powers. I think I might try some tonight. Fire balls sound goodd.

----------


## Eyeofnight

I have a few,

-Changing the environment easily, tis funny to create bumps in the road and trip DCs sometimes.

-Changing the weather.

-Jumping really high and running fast

-Making invisible waves of force.

----------


## Swordz

Kamehameha!

----------


## slayer

Oh right, shapeshifting is something else I did...

----------


## Hidden

I haven't done much so far, mostly I get distracted from whatever I was trying to do because I decide to fly instead.  So...

-Flying
-Once I almost stopped it from raining
-I flew through a roof
-I conjured a bathroom once, but that was on accident
-I can skip really high

Most of those things were done semi on accident though.  This thread has inspired me to try doing new stuff.  I'm excited now. =)

----------


## Bladekillua

*Teleport 
*Transform my hand into a gun 
*All Psychic abilities 
*Dream scape 
*Body swaps 
*Summoning 
*Spells 
*Super speed  
*Ninjutsu 
*Static Bolts 
*Pyrokenetics 
*Super Screech 
*I can go into Ghost Mode 
*Astral Travel 
*Time manipulation 
*Water  and lightning manipulation 
*Mind Control 
*Breath under water and space
*i combine Magic, summoning, and Alchemy to create any creature 
*Active lucid Power(once in a dream state my guide hints me lucid)  p.s My favorite  ::-P:  it took a while to acquire this one! its my secret power
*I meditate in Lucid Dream 
*can use Eye Jutsus during battles 
*Echolocation abilities 
*Kinetic Absorption 
*Flying 
*Acid 
*X-ray 
*Force fields 
~These are most of my abilities but i can combine powers to create a bigger effect...

----------


## Hukif

Hm, never had headache problems from overthinking in a lucid, though when that happens generally wakes up more sleepy/tired.

And list of powers: Telekinesis, Barriers, Summoning, Control over water, fire, wind and earth, Flying, Controling Gravity, Shapeshift, Changing structure of my body, Getting manga/anime characters into the dream (kinda like summoning), Blasting energy, 360 vision, Normal Magic, spells, Making DC into my puppet, Brain washing, Astral Vision (Just making a second ghost body in the dream and using that to see), Create life, Change Weather, Scan (If you read ZKC, its like Psychometry), Using Illusions, Eating Emotions, Invicibility, Mind Reading (As in, fake mind of DC, of course), Quick Sword (From Claymore).

Self Created powers: Atom of Hate, Dimensional Claw, Dimensional Teleportation, Root.

And thats all I can think by now <.<

----------


## Infarecho

active lucidity power is probably the most genius idea i have ever heard of!

----------


## Invader

Some of these are going to be repetitions of what's been stated, and some will be new altogether.

Flying (the obligatory first)
Speed
Underwater breathing (applies to all atmospheres beyond Earth)
Removing individual elements (including DCs) at will.
Short range teleportation.
Object materialization (most often swords)
Shapeshifting (the most fun, imo)
Fire. All of it.
Phasing through other solid objects.
Shielding of self and other units.
Strength. The super kind.
Minor earth moving.
"Immortality", if that even counts.
Being able to speak to all members of the Corvus genus (namely city crows and the common raven).

----------


## Pegorian

I once, years ago, had a dream where it was night time and I changed it to day if that counts.  

I recently bought a game called Prototype, where your character can change their arms into claws or swords.  That's something I want to try next time I attain lucidity.

----------


## The_Phoenix

Well.. let see now..

-Flight

-Having metal blades come out of my hands(i could retract them at anytime on command, full controll!!)

-Super strength

-Super speed

-Suprime fighting skills

-Control over Electricity

-Telepathie, Teleportation, Telekenese

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

The only one that really stands out is:

Muting (as in shutting up) a DC.

----------


## sunsetzero

Vaporize things, float, I don't think stabilizing is a power.

I get headaches when I have epic dreams or lucids :p

----------


## andrewh817

One week 3 nights in a row I had LDs in which I was flying........ I'm starting to realize more often that I can't feel any limbs in my dreams and that's a good reality check.  Unfortunately, there are still instances in my dreams where my mind is fearing consequences which is probably holding back my dream possibilities.

----------


## spockman

How about the power to kill a yak from a great great distance? With mind bullets...

Anyone? No? Okay.

----------


## Eonnn

flying
teleportation
telekinesis - i can lift/move basically anything using my mind including people
pyrokinesis - shooting fireballs, setting things alight using my mind
electrokinesis - shooting electricity, turning lights on/manipulating electronics using my mind
manifestation/demanifestation - manifesting objects such as guns, swords, grenades, smokes, beer, food, etc.
summoning - making people appear or disappear
super speed
super strength
lentation/phasing - moving through walls/objects/people
shields
invincibility
stopping time
changing gravity/physics
changing dreamscape
morphing - changing into animals/creatures
DC control - make DC's do whatever i want
weather control - create/stop storms, make snow, etc.
element control - channel lightning from storms, create tidal waves, severe winds, etc.
fireballs/plasma-balls

i'm sure theres more but these are the main ones i can think of.

----------


## kr3wskater

I cant remember too much right now but there are a few that stand out in my head:
-Turned my thumb into a lighter 
-Flying at extremely high speeds (felt to be around 300 mph)
-Teleporting
-Making the sun rise
-Invincibility

----------


## D1r3w0lf

Flying is the only one i manage to obtain so far... I still have control issues.

I'm surprise after so many LDs I haven't done as much of some of you guys...

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Flying seems to be my strong suit, and pulling people into my dreams. But flying is also my dream sign, so if i'm flying i know i'm dreaming. Changing scenery is very difficult for me for some reason ....

----------


## crono96

Let me see..... I have

Shot a Kamehameha which I had been trying to do forever.

Teleported
Got Nights Into Dreams powers and continued on to play part of a stage
Replaced Sonic the hedgehog and then my dream turned into an acid trip I swear lol.
Air bending and Fire bending.
Flying seemed to be the easiest for me.
Fought like I was part of an old kung fu movie.
Oooh and a Rasengan.

----------


## sueño_stereo

I've been having lucid dreams for a couple of years now, never knowing about the techniques that you can use to do it, now that I know I'll try to do it more often.

So far the main thing I do as soon as I realize I'm dreaming is flying, and I can control it perfectly, going anywhere, making sharp turns, going really fast or just stay suspended. Also make people that I want there to appear, or disappear by just saying it, and always telling them what's going on, hoping that the day after they will tell me "hey, you were in my dreams last night", but it has never happened.

I'll definitely try some of the things I've read here

keep dreaming!


p.s. sorry if I misspelled something, english is not my native language :tongue2:

----------


## imj

None... ::D: 

IMJ

----------


## SolvedSnake

Well I can do many things, but nothing works always for me.
Things I have done so far:

- Levitate/fly
- Cast a fire/ice spell
- Walk trough walls
- Teleport (the dream gets very irreal, then I usually get teleported back, or the dream ends)
- Make a second body for myself to go with
- Control a DC's speech

... That's it for now. I am working on total dream control. I hope I can achieve it somewhere in the near future.  ::roll::

----------


## Banana

Is super attractive to girls that like 4 girls want my penis at the same time a power?

i got that one last night. lol

Ive had a little bit of success flying, but i havent tried recently

I had some telekinesis powers and hypnosis/controlling powers last night too

cant think of anything else

oh, ive turned night into day and like 4x running speed

----------


## mdf92

So far I'm only good at two lucid powers; flying and phasing through objects.

----------


## metroid756

I've only had a few lucid dreams, but I've been able to fly (abit), I've manipulated the clouds and make a tornado  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

A lot of the stuff you can do in City of Heroes/Villains I can do pretty easily, as long as I've used a character with those powers for a decent amount of time. Some of the things I've just about mastered thanks to that game:

- Hover
- Fly (They have different speeds and animations, that's the only way I have to control my flight speed.)
- Super Speed
- Super Jump
- Pull a Katana out of nowhere
- Summon and control Ninjas with a simple raise of my hand
- Invisibility/Hide
- Short Range TP

Theoretically, I can do anything else from the game using the same method I use for each of those. It's as a simple as a click of a button, more or less.

Some things I've developed on my own:

- Make Raptors appear (I still fail at controlling the damn things)
- Shoot Blue Lightning from mah hands
- All things TK (I have this in Non-LDs too sometimes)
- Pass through glass
- Change the shape and size of an object

----------


## unknowndreamer

Well so far:

Floating
Flying
Breathing underwater (dream sign)

----------


## Bobert42

Of all the things I have managed to do, the one thing I can't, is shot web.

Seriously though, I haven't had an LD in a loooong while, but the one time I did, I was dreaming I was flying when I realized it was a dream, so I just continued on flying.

----------


## deepsleep

well, I haven't had any LDs where i have "powers" But in a dream i ran REALLY fast

----------


## lucidspark64

You know what, just getting lucid is a task.

so far ive only managed to fly. never really thought to try anything new.

right now i'm working on puppeting my dream characters.

----------


## Integral

Transforming a couple of ugly 'artful dodger' type dream characters into stunning twins
Floating ( now I find it hard to stay on the ground)
Manipulating a dream shop assistant by suggesting that the things I want are hidden under the counter. The assistant looks and surprise! They are there  :smiley:

----------


## Desert Claw

one night a couple weeks ago, I messed around with gravity and made everyone float in the air. I fly a lot, i can shape-shift into stuff, pull things out of screens... thats all I can think of at the moment...

----------


## NitePhlight

if my memory serves me correctly:

flying
phasing through objects
materializing objects in my hand
morphing people into other people (this one was particularly fun lol)

----------


## Kastro187420

So far, as far as Super Powers go:

Flying (Second Nature for me in dreams it seems)
Telekinesis
Incredible Speed (this was my newest ability)
Spider-Man Style Web-shooting
"Scene-Whiping" - I wave my hand in front of an object in the distance so that its obscured from view, and when I move my hand away, the object is essentially "whiped" out of the scene.

Thats about it really. I haven't had too many Lucids lately, so I haven't gotten to experiment to a large degree.

----------


## Eternalxxxchaos

> I once, years ago, had a dream where it was night time and I changed it to day if that counts.  
> 
> I recently bought a game called Prototype, where your character can change their arms into claws or swords.  That's something I want to try next time I attain lucidity.



Pegorian! I just did this last night/this morning.  I was able to transform to the whipfist technique, and do the tendril devastator attack.  I also tried consumming someone but I don't recall doing it, although I might have because I remember "gaining mass" at one point

----------


## Iain

Does it have to be in lucid dreaming? The skills I first developed in high level lucid dreams and by practicing visuals while awake I make most use of in low level lucids and normal dreams. All the powers I'm about to list have been used in a high level lucid unless otherwise noted:

*Floating*: I don't walk in dreams, but float (semi-horizontally) above the ground. I think this stems from the fact that I'm aware I'm lying down sleeping. My brother (who regularly flies in dreams but does not have lucids) and I joke around and tell others "Flight comes from the sternum". We also tell people to work out their sternum if they want to fly.

*Flying*: I fly like a bird or airplane, but only rarely. I prefer to use the next method on this list.

*Zooming*: I call this zooming because it works like the zoom function on a camera. Last night my dream started with me looking out the third story window next to my bed, and looking down on a small house at the end of our yard (does not exist IRL). As my mental focus zoomed in on that house to the point where I was viewing it from an angle several feet away, my avatar was therefore at that point and I could then walk around on the ground. I use this technique whenever I go into space: Look at the grass at your feet, then imagine looking down on that same grass from a third story window, then from an airplane, then from a satellite, then from a point on the moon, and keep zooming out. This method works very well if you familiarize yourself with these images while you're awake. I havn't tried it, but zooming out on Google Earth might help, too.

*Morphing objects* (non-living): Changing the size, shape, or other characteristics of a non-animal object. This is another one which practice during the day can help with. Imagine that you're viewing an object (a table, or something), then hold out your hands (both your real hands and your imaginary hands) and make some movement which makes sense to you, and imagine the object changing. This works for rotation, telekinesis, scaling an object, warping it, and molding it into other shapes. Work with it like clay.

*Creation of objects* (hammer space): I'm not very good at this, and I can't consistently perform it. When I do, it often has a negative influence on the dream world (destabilization). I much prefer to take a small object from the dreamscape, such as a pebble, and then warp it into the desired shape and scale it to size, but this can prove difficult, too. A more reliable (for me) method is described below.

*Wiping*: Thanks to whoever called it this in the posts above. I had always just thought of these as field of view tricks. Use your hand, a corner wall, or another part of the dream world to obscure your line of view where you want the object or person to appear (or disappear). Change your view back (remove your hand, move back into view, whatever) and the object or person may be there. Like everything else, this depends entirely on your natural belief that it will in fact be there, what other people here have described as 'confidence'.

*Limited knowledge of body*: Sometimes I'm aware of the workings of my real body. Most often this is related to the "sternum" floating I mentioned above. Often I'm aware of my breathing, and sometimes I've used slower breathing as a stabilization technique. The first completely lucid experience I can remember was when I was around 8 or 10. I was having a nightmare and trying to run (with typical results); I suddenly realized that I could just open my real eyes and wake up.
Superhero, video game moves, and magic: When I was younger I did these things sometimes. I believe your powers in dreams are based around your image of yourself. These arn't things I see myself doing, so I'd generally skip doing a hadouken and just wipe a person from view.

*Change of viewpoint*: I can't remember a time in a lucid dream where I "took over" a dream character. When my dreams become lucid, though, I often "drop out" of my character avatar (perhaps an actor in a movie, like Harrison Ford from The Fugitive earlier this month). Sometimes my view settles into what I call my "avatar", sometimes I just float in the "director's" position. In my Fugitive dream I became lucid as I realized there was no way to escape Tommy Lee Jones. My solution? Tear open the space a sky scaper occupied, in what I can only describe as a tesseract, and let Harrison Ford escape into it. My viewpoint was left behind to close up the rift, after which I was left lucid and "disembodied".

That's all I can think of at the moment. I may update this should I remember anything else.

----------


## topten35

I've mastered a new power, i turned into a shadow and none of my dcs could see me, it was a camaflage (However you spell it) type of shadow and i was moving along the floor.  All i did to turn into the shadow was imagine that i was a shadow and i also knew that i could turn into one.

----------


## XeL

^You've also just mastered a new power in waking life:

*NECRO-POSTING!*

----------


## spockman

Holy crap, I saw this thread and thought, when did I subscribe to this thread? Only to realize that I had subsriced to it... Last year.

----------


## OldNutter

> ^You've also just mastered a new power in waking life:
> 
> *NECRO-POSTING!*



Bringing Things back to life is always handy  ::D:

----------


## slydaa

wow some of you are on a whole other level lol. 

Mine are
Materialization - (can create any object at will - hard to change whole senery it just distorts )
Flight - (Nearly always have this)
Change weather - (mood)
Pop up menu - (only had this one once so far, like a in-game debug menu)
Energy Blasts - (DBZ style)

had them at seperate times, I only ever attain lucidity at the end of dreams. No were near as good as half of you lol, mine dreams are on par with reality so none of the checks work, everything is the same. Only thing different is I piss forever in a dream.

----------


## diert

Or how about the power ...TO MOVE YOU?

----------


## Raspberry

Flying, casting fire, going through things, making people appear

I really need to learn how to make my lucids more vivid. So I can think properly.  ::D:

----------


## Hyronious

I had my first LD where I actually decided to try powers last night...completely by accident.

I created a porsche.
Flew it around.
Flew around myself.
Surfed a sand wave.
Ran around really really fast.

----------


## Puffin

Flying
Shapeshifting
Pyrokinesis
Invulnerability (this is probably the easiest to do)
Super strength (also very easy)
Actively changing the sky from night to day (takes a few moments but works)
Teleporting using doors
And finally... the ability to control DC's actions and speech.  ::evil:: 

Now I'm going to look through other people's lists to get ideas for my next LD.

----------


## Yungen

Nothing, I cannot do anything yet lol  ::lol::

----------


## saltyseedog

flying
closing my eyes and opening them to a new place
super strength
super high jumping
possessed a dc
summon bong
create portal
went through windows

----------


## dakotahnok

*I went through a window without breaking it.*

----------


## spockman

> I went through a window without breaking it.



OMGZ! Liek Chris Angle!!!

----------


## reere

Flying
Telekinesis
Super Strength
Pyrokinesis
Shapeshift
Teleportation
Walk through walls
Healing myself
Breath under water
Running FAST
Stoping time
Made the sun rise
Materialize
Change weather

And working every night on more... :wink2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Im the new chris angel.*

----------


## Mei

i can do pyrokinesis, telepathy, emphaty, atmokinesis, biokinesis, retrocognitive telephaty,
precognitive telephaty, intuitive telephaty, emotive telephaty....astral travels, lucid dreams n some other more..

am still practising in these abilities....
i can do pyrokinesis in my real life... ^_^

----------


## mazillion

What about invisibility? I haven't had a LD yet but when i do i plan on trying that since no one else on this forum has.. O.o

----------


## spockman

> i can do pyrokinesis, telepathy, emphaty, atmokinesis, biokinesis, retrocognitive telephaty,
> precognitive telephaty, intuitive telephaty, emotive telephaty....astral travels, lucid dreams n some other more..
> 
> am still practising in these abilities....
> i can do pyrokinesis in my real life... ^_^



Heh. I think this thread is about dream powers not super abilities. Also! 

...

----------


## thomulf

> *Teleport 
> *Transform my hand into a gun 
> *All Psychic abilities 
> *Dream scape 
> *Body swaps 
> *Summoning 
> *Spells 
> *Super speed  
> *Ninjutsu 
> ...



o_0 wow.

----------


## Emiko

So far, only:
- Flight
- Teleportation by turning in a circle and thinking about a destination
- Summoning small objects
- Telekinesis

I'm eager to improve all these and work on more!

----------


## Grigorios

Until now, I can fly, i can change the weather and make the whole scene disappear.

----------


## Recidul

-Flying
-Shapeshifting 
-Going through walls
-Teleporting
-Spells
-Melding into objects

Those are the coolest abilities I came up with with a minutes thinking. Also, lucid dreaming has improved my dream control in non lucid dreams.

----------


## smurfman

> *Active lucid Power(once in a dream state my guide hints me lucid)  p.s My favorite  it took a while to acquire this one! its my secret power



i dont really understand what you mean, you're dream guide hints that you're in a dream?

----------


## slashsslayer97

lets see:
Flying 
Jumping really high
SLOW MOTION 
and summoning a DC

----------


## AfroDreamer

Hmm.. Here goes.

Flying (Naturally)
Super Speed
Super high jumping
HADUKEN!
Changing day to night, vice-versa
Superquick Reflexes
Force push 
Making DC's fall asleep and then putting them in embarrassing positions before they wake up.  :Cheeky: 
Sporadic teleportation
(Since last night I managed:
Creating fire
Walking through walls and falling through floors)

That's about it so far although I shall copy some I've seen here asap.  ::D:

----------


## 08Wolf08

Hmm.. ok then.... so far I can:
-Shape shift
-Fly
-Run extremely fast (both and all fours)
-Telekinesis
-Summon random objects out of no where
-Go through walls
-Turn invisible sometimes
-Fire bending (W00T!)
And I can BREAKDANCE!!! (Only in dreams....I suck in reality, lol)

----------


## Reptar

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this yet, but I can change my outfits or make things appear at will. One time I did it with a Harry Potter wand but mostly I just use my mind. I've made my fridge filled with candy, I've conjured a hair brush and bubble gum. But sometimes when I start to change things over and over it stops working. Mostly the outfit thing. It starts getting harder to concentrate on what I want the more I do it...oddly enough.

----------


## Elektra

So far, I'm a natural flier. I just automatically start flying in lucids- In fact, a few nights ago a dry spell was interrupted by a brief fly around my house, through the wall, up into a wicked cloudy atmosphere, and down into my neighbor's house. xD

Anyway- My powers so far include flying, and now I FINALLY went through an object without losing lucidity.. And I've thrown energy balls before. xD
These are all randomly and sporadically used in my lucids though.

----------


## Slumberless

You all are effing awesome.  ::shock::  These "powers" of mine chose me, I never had to do anything to get them, but the thought of obtaining new ones just blows my mind.

Anyway, I can easily: 
-Fly 
-Make things appear at will (just about anything.. people, buildings, a purple lamp) 
-Get people to do what I want them to do (I am very persuasive in my dreams)
-Pause my dream (can't go backward or forward yet, but I can pause things and go look around)
-Breathe/see clearly under water 
-Don't know what you call this but I can change perspectives (third person, to a person in the room, totally reinvent my 'character' completely, etc.)

----------


## SepRaven07

Ive got...

Flying (obviously)
Summoning (hehe Ive used this to summon Alucard from Hellsing, Wesker from Resident Evil and Shadow the Hedgehog, pretty freakin awesome)
Various Powers (waterbending, telekinesis, etc)
And my favourite, I dont know if anyone else has done this but I call it 'whatever I say goes' <.< god thats lame. Well whatever, its exactly as it sounds. If I say something then it will happen, it also helps me stay lucid  ::D: 

...I once made a zombie explode by saying "explode" then snapping my fingers as I turned and walked away...

----------


## CliffDreamer

In my dreams I am an excellent flier. Flying comes easier than walking when I am lucid. <- NO JOKE. I also used to be very good at summoning, once even turning an entire dream into a big Lord of the Rings style battle, and even quite recently growing a forest from above. I am also extremely good at fighting in NON-lucids, which is eXTREMELY difficult for me, but I can still win most of the time.  :smiley:

----------


## Mzzkc

Wow, it's been awhile since I've posted in this thread, let's see how much I've improved.

*cracks knuckles*

My Humble Grab-Bag of Powers:

*Sword based Abilities:*

- Drawing a Katana from thin air
- Blue Cyclic Energy Blast From Katana
- Orange Tornado From Katana
- White Beam of Destructive Energy From Katana
- Chidori Infused Katana (pierces most things)
- Vibrating Energy Field Around Katana (slices though most things)  
- Bankai with Katana (increases speed, strength, etc)
- On The Fly, Katana Shape Manipulation
- Dual Yellow-Energy Katanas
- Reverse Bankai, Resurrection (fuse myself with katana, allowing for new, insanely powerful weapons)


*Resurrection Abilities:*

- Dual Purple Energy Blasting Pistols (ala Stark)
- Giant, Person-Sized  War Hammers for Forearms
- Nunchuk That Create a Massive Explosion with Every Strike
- Complete Invulnerability
- Speed That Evokes Relativistic Effects


*General Energy/Elemental Stuff:*

- Yellow, DBZ Style, Energy Blasts
- Ridiculously Powerful, Blue Kamehamehas
- Green Energy Healing
-  Lightning Bolt From My Fingertip
- Force Lightning
- Lightning Bolt From The Sky
- Granite Armor
- Force Fields that can easily withstand Nukes
- Decent Pyrokinesis (needs work)
- Vizard Mask (to pull on Dark Energy)
- Chidori


*Summoning:*

- Raptor Summoning + Control
- T-Rex Summoning + Control
- Ninja Summoning + Control
- Basic Pocket Manipulation
- Weapon Switch (allows me to pull out any sort of gun)


*Travel:*

- Flight
- Bestowing Flight
- Super Speed
- Super Jump
- Short Range Teleportation
- Long Range Teleportation
- Teleport Foe
- Teleport Friend
- Group Teleport 
- Ripping Portals into Existence with my Hands
- Creating Portals with a Portal Gun
- Flash Step
- Zooming (used for spaceflight)


*General:*

- Ability to Breathe Anywhere 
- Phase Shift (walk through things and the like)
- General Invulnerability/Immortality
- Instant Regeneration
- Super Strength
- Geass (will imprint)
- Very Powerful TK
- Extensive Environment Manipulation
- Invisibility
- Mass Shadow Clones
- Time Control

. . .

There's probably a crap-ton I'm forgetting, too.

Edit 1: Yep, just remembered a few. . .

Edit 2: And a few more. . .

Edit 3: Is "Epic Zombie Slaying" a power?

----------


## Emiko

So, I can walk through walls now. Kind of. I finally succeeded in walking all the way through a wall in my last lucid dream (which I haven't gotten around to writing up for my DJ yet), but I left a big rectangular hole in the drywall.  ::lol::  Will try again next time.

----------


## Eonnn

> Flying
> Telekinesis
> Super Strength
> Pyrokinesis
> Shapeshift
> Teleportation
> Walk through walls
> Healing myself
> Breath under water
> ...



what technique do you use to heal yourself? I've tried a couple times without any success.

Also, why do people consider breathing underwater or in outerspace a power? isn't this a given? something that everyone can do?

----------


## Mzzkc

> Also, why do people consider breathing underwater or in outerspace a power? isn't this a given? something that everyone can do?



Some people can't do it for some reason. I never understood it myself. . .

----------


## Emiko

> Some people can't do it for some reason. I never understood it myself. . .



That, and it's another thing we can't do in reality, which makes it special.

----------


## Eonnn

> Some people can't do it for some reason. I never understood it myself. . .



wow I'm really surprised, I thought everyone could do this because your body is still at home breathing naturally. have these people actually tried breathing in underwater? they might just be too afraid to.

ok, guess i'll add it to my list then.

EDIT: lol cant change my original post its too old.

----------


## thesoontobeLDer

Well, I've only had 2 Half lucid Half Non Lucid dreams, But I've done some things.

Making People Dissapear. (More fun than it sounds.)
Flying

----------


## Sammymudgirl

I haven't really become lucid yet, but I was on some messed-up medicine that often has the side effect of nightmares or really vivid dreams and I had a nightmare that I was underwater and couldn't swim up so I was holding my breath. I awoke and looked around and could see my room, but the medicine made me hallucinate that I was still underwater and the surface of the water was near the ceiling and there was a gentle rain and the rain would fall on the surface and ripples would form. I was laying in bed watching this and holding my breath for dear life until I ran out of breathe breathed in expecting water and got air. Yay!I think I was holding my breathe while I was in my dream. I have to remember I can breathe underwater when I get the chance. That'll be so cool for me.

Sammy

----------


## Eonnn

yeah i think that happens with most people sammy... thats how I found out I could breathe underwater - when i was under for so long that i had to take a breath even if it meant dying.

----------


## shizzle1

Explode Stuff by only thinking That something will Explode, telekinesis, mind control, flying, create a game-like HUD for myself (shows My health and Such. Useful), rewind or fast forward time, change the atmosphere of the world, create ANYTHING, see through Stuff, create a supernova, shapeshift, change DCs behaviors, change everything to anything i want to, fly out of My body and Do things Such as third Person view, swap bodies Between DCs (trippy) and more. I can basically Do everything Because I've seen lucid Dreams since I was 7 years old, having Them almost Every night.

----------


## DoctorYikes

I haven't developed a broad range of nifty dream powers, but I guess I've had the benefit of specialization, haha.

#1:  Telekinesis.  I've been the grand high poobah of telekinesis in some dreams.  I've gotten pretty dramatically destructive with it, too.  In one dream, I was creating tornadoes by twirling the air molecues faster and faster.  In another, I kept upping the telekinetic ante... Uprooting trees, then hurling cars, then I kinda destroyed the world by pulling the moon down into the Earth.  That one woke me up, and probably was a bit too ambitious.

#2:  Flying.  The obligatory first one, and one I've been going back to more often, recently.  Dream last night, I took a running start and flew upward with Nathan Petrelli speed.  Zipping through the night, watching the stars sweep by.  One dream I remember, I flew straight upward and kept flying and speeding up through the atmosphere, through space, across the galaxy... I crashed into a bush on some other planet, heh.

Some other more stupid and/or rare events:  Have done the werewolf/vampire thing a few times.  I guess turning into a werewolf counts.  I've had a surprising number of Spider-Man dreams... although it's always Remedial Spider-Man.  The webbing gets stuck coming out of my wrist, or cuts my hands as I slide down the too-thin web strands, etc.  Breathing underwater.  Have done energy/lightning bolts from my hands a few times.

----------


## Captain Frapo

Possession: I have the ability to change my perspective and become a DC. (Like how the Agents in the Matrix can become anybody plugged in.)

----------


## Tipharot

I'm still very new to LDs, all I've learnt so far:
- Making people appear
- Jumping very high

----------


## Wristblade56

I can turn people into jello (wierd, i know)
I can slow down time around myself, allowing for a type of super speed
I can jump higher than in RL
I can swing my arm around my head and let my "sling and stone" fly
I THINK i can summon people sometimes, but i'm not very good at it.
Sometimes i can make things dissapear
I can make DCs transform
I can repair a broken bone by running my finger along it
I can only fly if i find NiGHTS from NiGHTS: Journey of dreams and 'dualize' with him

----------


## Warchief2048

moving objects with my eyesight,shooting electricity out of my hands,shooting fire out of my hands,stopping time,floating whether lying on my back or stomach,standing or sitting injun style,invisibility,change the entire dream at will,have 4 dreams going on at the same time-think of it as standing in a 4 walled room each wall is a different place to go,walk through any obstacles,destroy entire cities,influence the weather,fly of course,turn into a cheetah or some kind of big cat but i never seen myself in a mirror while i am this cat but i have seen my back paws up near my chest while i am running,never die during a fight,can ge shot and stabbed mulitple times,heal wounds with a wave of the hand and teleport my way out of any situation,i can run and fight. if you wanna kow how to fight or run,just sleep on your back and dont cross or fold either your arms or legs,this is the whole reason you cant do either very well because your body is physically hendered,bound, and recently i have been able to leave my ody but this has happened by me making it happen only 3 times so far,i awoke the first time to see my spiritual body slowly floating back into my real physical body,kinda scary so i didnt wake myself until i was all the way in to my body,it was so cool. anyone else ever fly over that big field of whaet or something and /or the big ass city of gold on another planet? and the most recent ability is to breathe under water. thats about it for powers. so i'm going to go to bed now and i'll let you know if anything new has developed.    Stay Awake in your dreams-kENy

----------


## siuol

My favorite power is the one i use to change the dreamscape. I grow huge demonic wings, and dive at the ground. When i hit it i pass through it like an illusion. When i am on the other side gravity reverses and i fall about a foot onto my feet into a new world.

----------


## Sogol

I can disintegrate people
Shoot fireballs (sometimes, sometimes I try and get nothing)
Fly (but not very well)
Stop bullets like Neo (coolest thing I can do actually)
And uhm thats its... there are a few thing I've been able to do just once. For instance, creating a flower out of thin air, making a door take me where I wanted to go, once I was following someone and they were too far away and I'd never catch them... so instead of running after them I made the entire street shrink and I made myself bigger and catched them in a few strides. But all those were one time only.

----------


## JRocks

so far I've only been able to glide and somewhat teleport, using a door.  I once found a portal gun though, that was fun.

----------


## Captain Frapo

> I once found a portal gun though, that was fun.



No shit! Me too. It was more fun than any other gun I've wielded. (Guns are boring)

----------


## epdawg62

Fly, woo girls really well (ha ha), melt walls, walk through walls, jedi mind tricks, create portals, change the color of dream objects, shoot fireballs out of hands, shoot electricity out of hands, summon people and objects, create ecosystems...

----------


## zebrah

Meh I haven't done much yet. I'm damn good at flying, I can use telekinesis with extreme precision, I can summon people and that's about it XD

----------


## Marklington

Telekinesis 
Kamehameha 
pyrokinesis 
flying

----------


## Tripoli

In my normal dreams I have been able to jump long distances. It;s like a normal jump, then into a super man, then back to the ground. So I can probably do that in a ld once I finally get a real LD dream not just 20 - 30 seconds long.

----------


## Captain Frapo

I often like to "hulk" out, where I increase my size, muscle mass, and strength. I essentially transform into the Hulk, or my version of the Hulk. This high durability makes my skin impenetrable to bullets, too.If anything it's the symbol behind the Hulk that gives me so much power. He's a distinctly strong grappler, all his powers derive from the brute strength within... as well as the emotional connection with dreams and the fact that as the hulk gets angrier, he becomes stronger. 

So, in that sense, I just use my own inner strength as a weapon

----------


## Klikko

Still very new to lucid dreaming, only thing I have done is commanding a DC to do my bidding, that's not really a power though, but it's the best I've got  :tongue2:

----------


## Hotrootsoup

So far not much.
-Flying
-Fireballs
-Shooting electricity
-Ability to use any spell from Harry Potter (Mind control was really fun >=D )
Having trouble with summoning DC's =/

----------


## mattbrox

I can only fly, and when I do it's very slow. It's really just like floating with a slight breeze. When I have a proper WILD and enter a more vivid dream, I'm sure I'll be able to actully learn to fly instead of just gliding.

----------

